# ABT's and Stuffed Mushrooms



## geek with fire (Aug 19, 2007)

So I tried the ABT's this weekend using both JalapeÃ±os as well as mini-sweet bell peppers. I also did some small mushrooms (they were labeled as mini portabella's, but they didn't really taste the same as the real deal). I concocted a simple recipe as to not take away from the flavors of the peppers and bacon:
1 package cream cheese
3/4 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese
2 cloves garlic (minced)
Fresh ground pepper (dash or 2)

For the mushrooms I did the same thing, but added some fresh chopped bacon bits.

The peppers were capped, halved, seeded and scraped with a spoon; stuffed and wrapped with bacon.

Cooked for about an hour or so at 225 with some oak and cherry. Cooked the mushrooms without the stuffing for about 30 minutes cap side up. Flipped, spritzed with EVOO, and stuffed. Cooked for another 30 minutes then sprinkled some sharp cheddar. Cooked until the cheddar melted.

My opinion was the JalapeÃ±os were very mild and flavorful, and the sweet peppers were a bit bitter for my taste. However, my wife thought the JalapeÃ±os were too hot, and she loved the sweet peppers. So to each his/her own. 

In any event, I would have never thought of the concept of wrapping the peppers with bacon, but the flavors really worked well. I'm not sure who the inventor of the ABT's is, but thank you guys again for great information.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 19, 2007)

*Hey  Josh, as long as both you and your wife were happy, as you say, to each , their own. I was curious about some sweet red bell peppers. I will try them and hope they won't be bitter. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

Terry -

Red bells are much sweeter than green ones. If you don't cook green ones until they get mushy they don't get bitter


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 20, 2007)

*Hey Debi, thanks, for some reason, I LOVE, red, yellow and orange bell peppers, I can eat them like apples, yet, I can't stomach green bells. Perhaps its due to my young years when mom would slice a green pepper in half(45 years ago, there was NOTHING but green peppers), and stuff it with rice and hambuger and bake it. Good Lord! I could wolf my cookies thinkin about it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 20, 2007)

Holy cow!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Our Mom's must have had the same recipe!  And, it appears our reactions to even hearing about it again are the same!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 20, 2007)

*Yes sir, I think were brothers! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## squeezy (Aug 20, 2007)

My mom went one step further ... she added *water* to the pan before putting them in the oven ... can you say mush?


----------

